# Outlander BMS



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

As some might be aware I have written code to create my own BMS system.
I have also created some boards. The way the code is built will now allow me to substitute how the cell voltages and temps get read in, and then from that point it will all be identical.

Current BMS boards supported: Tesla (6s and 15s) and now Mitsubishi Outlander.

Future boards: VW GTE

Github
https://github.com/tomdebree/OutlanderPHEVBMS

Currently balancing is not implemented, but will be soon.

Anyone have a relatively common BMS slave boards laying around they want me to have a crack at?

Please remember this is an Open Source project, shared to increase the common knowledge. This should always be used at own risk.


----------



## el_gallo_azul (Nov 22, 2015)

Triffic. Nice work.

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi !

Does this also work with Mitsubishi I-miev and the Peugeot ion?

Best Regards
/Per Eklund


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

This code is for the outlander modules specifically. 

I do not have a Imiev bmu to confirm the findings I have for those.
But i do have the canbus data so writing up a change to my software to accept the Imiev CMUs instead of the Outlander ones is possible.


----------



## Langoo (Aug 17, 2018)

On what hardware should we use this code?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

It is written to work with my master bms board.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/fs-tesla-vw-outlander-bms-master-198263.html

However this is not required and you can adapt the code to run on your own board as you see fit.


----------



## Langoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Tomdb said:


> It is written to work with my master bms board.
> 
> https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/fs-tesla-vw-outlander-bms-master-198263.html
> 
> However this is not required and you can adapt the code to run on your own board as you see fit.


Ah I see 

Have you hade time to test this code for a longer time with a Outlander PHEV module?

How is the wiring for the Outlanders BMS to your BMS board?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

12V and canbus is the only thing that is required. Will add to wiring diagram.

Yes there are setups running with these boards for quite some time now.


----------



## Langoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Tomdb said:


> 12V and canbus is the only thing that is required. Will add to wiring diagram.
> 
> Yes there are setups running with these boards for quite some time now.


Will you post updated wiring here or in sale-thread? Do you know what connector Mitsubishi use for their side of the BMS?

Where can I buy the current sensor you specifying in your wiring diagram? DHAB S/161


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Langoo said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Have you hade time to test this code for a longer time with a Outlander PHEV module?
> 
> How is the wiring for the Outlanders BMS to your BMS board?


I have some systems running with outlander CMU's 
Best option for wiring is getting the cable loom from the battery the modules came from, and also get the CANbus current sensor with it...

This is the connector: 
08CPT-B-2A
https://uk.farnell.com/jst-japan-so...pt-b-2a/conn-housing-rcpt-8pos-2mm/dp/2708685


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Wiring information now included


----------



## episani (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum so please be kind with me.


I own an Outlander PHEV and I was wondering if I could use this BMS to replace the car's BMS?


Or if this BMS can coexist with the car BMS?


Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you please explain what you are trying to achieve?


----------



## episani (Sep 18, 2018)

Tomdb said:


> Can you please explain what you are trying to achieve?



Replace the BMS of the car, which I don't think works very well, with something better and logical.


It is not clear to me if this BMS can be used as a replacement or does it have to live together with the existing BMS in the car.


----------



## episani (Sep 18, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply. I thought I did reply before, but it looks like it didn't go through.


I would like to replace the BMS of the Outlander with an open source version of it. 



Is that possible with your BMS?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

This is possible.

However I do not have all the can messages that would be shared with the car.

This is a lot of work, and there must be a really good reason for wanting to do it.


----------



## episani (Sep 18, 2018)

If I wanted to use a different battery system in the future or increase the capacity of the existing one, it would be great to be able to have an open source BMS. 



I could help by sniffing the messages in the can bus. I have an OBD adaptor with a bluetooth connection. I could use an app in my android phone or some software in my windows notebook to capture the messages while I'm driving if you're interested. 



I'd need some guidance on what software/app to use to capture the data.


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

What do the wires on pin 2 and 6 do ?
I noticed they interconnect/loop each module but what does this wire carry for signal ?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

If only we knew...
there is also one module that gets another twisted pair to it.

might be that all modules get mounted with id=0
and through the one module and the daisy chained wire they get programmed they're new id.
But maybe it's just a fault line or something like that.


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

The last module has indeed an extra pair of CANbus wiring connected to it. They are connnected to the same CANbus termination block.
Maybe these pins 3 and 5 just carry a 120R inside the CMU for closing the CANbus ?



Nobody looked at the signal of the looping wire ? Maybe it is triggered when any module is shunting/balancing or having over-under voltage flag set ?


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Just checked and indeed pins 3 and 5 have an internal 120R connected to them.
The CMU's also generate 0x6X4 packets, what do these carry for information ?
They are not mentioned in Tom's 'Decode BMS Canbus' PDF document.


----------



## episani (Sep 18, 2018)

Electric wiring of the Phev


----------



## episani (Sep 18, 2018)

MUT III Battery Manual


----------



## episani (Sep 18, 2018)

PHEV general info


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Very interesting!

so this 'ctrl' connection is on the same CANbus, and is also used to terminate the bus (120ohm)

The daisy changed wire is 'AUIN - AUOT' (what could this stand for?)


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

boekel said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> so this 'ctrl' connection is on the same CANbus, and is also used to terminate the bus (120ohm)
> 
> The daisy changed wire is 'AUIN - AUOT' (what could this stand for?)



Regarding the latter maybe something like the single trip-wire that was on the miniBMS system ? Although I have tested that each single CMU does work without anything connected to the AUIN-AUOT.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

prensel said:


> Regarding the latter maybe something like the single trip-wire that was on the miniBMS system ? Although I have tested that each single CMU does work without anything connected to the AUIN-AUOT.


AUthenicate?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

BMU Terminals 48-49 are likely the CMU ID AUtomatic numbering I/O lines.



from the iMiev forum:

The BMU uses the information from the CMU or the sensor to know the main battery condition. The BMU sends the information to the EV-ECU through the CAN communication.

Input and output pin configuration of BMU connector:

A is [1-26], and B is [1-22] 31-52 connector C-109

1 Auxiliary battery power source 
2 EV-ECU control power source
3 BMU earth 
6 CAN interface (high)
7 CAN interface (low) 
8 K-LINE
12 Main battery cooling fan relay 
13 Main battery cooling fan PWM signal
21 Input signal for main battery cooling fan speed 

31 Applied voltage for main battery current sensor
32 Main battery current sensor (high) 
33 Main battery current sensor (low)
35 Main battery earth leakage sensor 
37 Local CAN (for main battery) interface (high)
38 Local CAN (for main battery) interface (low) 
42 Main battery current sensor earth
43 Main battery current sensor earth(shielded) 
46 Main battery earth leakage sensor pre-check signal
48 CMU ID automatic number input signal 
49 CMU ID automatic number output signal


----------



## Alexm (8 mo ago)

Dfhybb


----------

